

Stripe and Pinterest - thairu
https://stripe.com/pinterest

======
walterbell
More details about Pinterest's Buy Button:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/02/pinterest-unveils-
buyable-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/02/pinterest-unveils-buyable-pins-
a-way-to-purchase-things-directly-from-pinterest/)

 _" There is no fee for buyers and merchants .. Users can pay with a credit
card or with Apple Pay."_

Yesterday's article: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/01/pinterest-buy-
button/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/01/pinterest-buy-button/)

 _" big brands pass [Pinterest] pieces of data such as price that are shown on
their Pins of products which they hope users will repin ... partners could
soon push more data into the API, which could “enable pretty sophisticated
experiences” like multi-product Buy buttons ..

.. With a single tap, you could buy all [recipe] ingredients at once, have
them delivered, and start cooking what you discovered on Pinterest 45 minutes
later ... you could find a lamp on Pinterest and instantly add it to your
Amazon Wish List thanks to a “Wish List” button powered by data Amazon sends
to the Pinterest API._"

~~~
throwaway12357
> "There is no fee for buyers and merchants .. Users can pay with a credit
> card or with Apple Pay."

So only a Stripe fee, if you use Stripe.

So how does Pinterest make money on this?

~~~
adventured
Perhaps they'll split the fee with Stripe in exchange for being the processor.

------
brentm
Stripe is just killing it with these large public partnerships.

~~~
xasos
They have some huge names under their belt - Facebook, Twitter, Apple, Alipay,
etc.

~~~
james33
Don't forget to add Kickstarter to that list.

------
projectileboy
Between stuff like this and the juggernaught that is Amazon, it's hard for me
to see how traditional retailers are going to survive outside of certain small
niche markets.

~~~
hrayr
Where traditional retailers can thrive, is in the H2H (human-to-human) market.
Make traditional retail be a destination for the local community by organizing
events related to their business, and make the actual business (retail) be the
side affect of it. It may not be as profitable as they used to be, but they
can remain relevant and even thrive.

Radioshack comes to mind, they could have reclaimed their #1 destination for
hobbyists by repurposing their shops as hacker spaces.

~~~
jonlucc
I think this is why bookstores even still exist. I know they've reduced
greatly in number, but every time I'm in one, I see people sitting with
friends, drinking coffee, browsing books.

~~~
hrayr
Fewer stores, stronger community, larger profits :) It's like email newsletter
marketing... give away your content free to the 98%, the other 2% will buy
your premium priced items and more than make up for the rest.

------
tehwebguy
I'm surprised there isn't more talk about how Pinterest stopped allowing any
links with affiliate codes and started treating anyone that used them like a
spammer.

This new integration is cool, it's what they need, but the attack on people
using affiliate links is pretty lame.

~~~
dangrossman
Affiliate marketers are so good at destroying the web for everyone else
(e-mail spam, forum spam, blog comment spam, facebook spam, ...) that I'd not
want them on my social platform either.

------
yc1010
Any more info beside "enter your email" about how this will work?

Especially how delivery information is collected? How are refunds handled? how
is product information displayed (i am dubious that people would buy anything
by just looking at a picture)?

~~~
uptown
This article has more info:

[http://readwrite.com/2015/06/02/pinterest-buyable-
pins](http://readwrite.com/2015/06/02/pinterest-buyable-pins)

And here's their promotional video:

[https://about.pinterest.com/en/buy-it](https://about.pinterest.com/en/buy-it)

------
irl_zebra
Well, I guess its time to short Etsy stock?

~~~
uptown
No, that was immediately after their IPO:

[https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AETSY&ei=kPttVdibCc...](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AETSY&ei=kPttVdibCcG7rgGHt4HgDQ)

------
CodeSheikh
If the "buy" button takes the user to sellers' whatever e-commerce solution
then it is a win..and I dont mind giving % to a pinner. We use Shopify for our
products and Shopify is also powered by Stripe.

~~~
simonk
Seems like your e-commerce solution has to be a partner. Shopify is though
[http://www.shopify.com/pinterest?term=buyable%20pins&Network...](http://www.shopify.com/pinterest?term=buyable%20pins&Network=Search&SiteTarget=&mt=p&adid=66793223292&device=c&test=&BOID=core-
Pinterest&adpos=1t1&gclid=CMTZgaK-8cUCFRaSfgodIH0ASQ)

------
floppydisk
Etsy moves to buy Pinterest in the next week. This would seriously undercut
their market.

Though how will this handle people pinning other people's products? Does the
pinner get a cut if someone buys someone else's product through their pin? How
do you verify legitimate retailers?

~~~
jonbishop
Not going to happen. Etsy has a market cap of 1.79B[1] whereas Pinterest was
valued at 11B in it's last funding round[2].

[1][https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&e...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=etsy%20market%20cap)
[2][http://recode.net/2015/03/17/pinterest-
funding-367-million/](http://recode.net/2015/03/17/pinterest-
funding-367-million/)

~~~
amirmc
So it happens the other way around. Pinterest buys Etsy. ... I can actually
imagine that working.

~~~
jonbishop
It doesn't make sense and wouldn't for a while. I don't think the potential
would justify the market overlap, the work surrounding an acquisition of that
size, and the risk of pissing off other large partners that Pinterest needs
right now. Pinterest is still in the very early stages of monetizing and I'd
imagine they want to get the current stuff right first.

